# [Risolto]Messaggio di udev al boot dopo upgrade

## ginetto

Ciao:)

dopo che ho fatto l'update di udev (con l'ultimo emerge -u world) nei messaggi di avvio mi viene visualizzato

il seguente messaggio:

```
* ..............

* Starting udevd ...                                                                                                                                                           [ok]

* Populating /dev with existing devices through events ...                                                                                                     [ok]

* Letting udev process events ...                                                                                                                                        [ok]

udevd-event[3077]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unlikey to work correctly. Don't use it.          [ok]

* Finializing udev configuration ...                                                                                                                                       [ok]

* ...............
```

cosa devo fare   :Question:   :Embarassed: 

grazieLast edited by ginetto on Thu Apr 13, 2006 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zioale

è già tutto documentato leggi qui  :Razz: 

----------

## ginetto

ack  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  quel tread è scappato dalla ricerca che ho fatto  :Exclamation: 

i'm so sorry  :Razz: 

comunque grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## lex82

Recentemente è stata dichiatata stabile su amd64 la versione 087 di udev.

Da quando ho aggiornato e sostituito il file di configurazione con quelli nuovi con "etc-update" durante le procedure di avvio (subito dopo il caricamento di udev) e di chiusura (poco prima di spegnere/riavviare il sistema), mi appaiono messaggi del tipo:

```
udev-event[1359]: find_free_number : %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unliky to work correctly. Don't use it.
```

Il numetro tra parentesi quadre, però, cambia (non sempre)...

E' evidente che non è un errore critico perché il sistema sembra funzionare bene come prima (finora non ho riscontrato nessun problema) ma non vorrei avere problemi in futuro... mi devo preoccupare? Come posso, eventualmente, risolvere?

Grazie!

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da lex82 con questo thread

Cerchiamo prima di postare perfavore  :Wink: 

Ciao!

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Recentemente è stata dichiatata stabile su amd64 la versione 087 di udev.
> 
> Da quando ho aggiornato e sostituito il file di configurazione con quelli nuovi con "etc-update" durante le procedure di avvio (subito dopo il caricamento di udev) e di chiusura (poco prima di spegnere/riavviare il sistema), mi appaiono messaggi del tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Come suggeriscono nel 3D del forum inglese, devi editare /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules e cancellare tutti i %e che trovi nella sezione sotto riportata.

```
ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*",            SYMLINK+="cdrom", GROUP="cdrom"

ENV{ID_CDROM_CD_RW}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="cdrw"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD}=="?*",        SYMLINK+="dvd"

ENV{ID_CDROM_DVD_R}=="?*",      SYMLINK+="dvdrw"
```

La mia è già stata editata, come vedi, e tutto funziona!

----------

## knefas

Prima farlo pero' leggi bene il post inglese. In pratica togliere %e o mettere %n funziona solo in certe situazioni. Inoltre %e funziona ancora perfettamente, per cui lascerei cosi' e ignorerei la cosa.  :Smile: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

ma ineffetti anche lasciarlo e ricevere quei messaggi non da nessun problema. sia con udev stable che unstable. è solo per "bellezza"   :Laughing: 

----------

